# Look at the size of these eggs!!!



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Good grief! That had to hurt....


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I know, every time I get one of those enormous eggs I have to look around and see if all my girls are still alive!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Those look like three yolkers to me


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey are those from hens that have just begun to lay? My EE's first egg looked like the one on the right and then became average sized. Just curious.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

My gosh! Must be dbl yolks or another egg in it!?..z lol


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

robopetz said:


> My gosh! Must be dbl yolks or another egg in it!?..z lol


Nope it was a single yoker!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope they have been laying a while, just get some that big sometimes.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Sometimes my big ole strapping broad of a hen, Pearl, will lay one that reminds me of the Coneheads off SNL.


----------

